# Any brokers where daily interest goes into balance?



## Helliune (2 September 2010)

Hi, 

Does anyone know of any brokers who have a system with dealing with rollover / swap interest in the following way?:

1) You make a trade (lets assume it's a carry trade so the interest is in your favour). Lets also say that you put a break even stop loss on this trade.

2) Each day the interest generated from the rollover / swap goes to your balance while you continue to hold the trade.

I'm with Go Markets atm and they have it so that the interest simply accumulates and then you receive it only ONCE you close the trade. I fear most brokers are like this also.

GFT has a whole other way of dealing with it.

What I would like is a trade that I can hold and it will generate the interest and put it in my balance daily. This way I can create an income stream from the trade. 

Does anyone know any brokers that deal with rollover interest this way?


----------



## Helliune (9 September 2010)

No one? Well I found out that FXCM's FX Trading Station II does put the swap generated each day straight into the account balance. Which is cool... just wish the MT4 did this


----------



## Alpha_Bet (9 September 2010)

I think OANDA pay interest daily


----------



## skc (9 September 2010)

IGMarkets credit/debit interest daily. But they are CFDs and not real FX brokers.


----------



## Helliune (9 September 2010)

Alpha_Bet said:


> I think OANDA pay interest daily



Straight into the balance while the trade is open?

Nevermind, I'll open a demo account and see what it does.


----------



## Helliune (10 September 2010)

Hmmm apparently Oand generates interest by the second rather than by the day (lol, probably to try and profit off of the day traders) but I dont see it going straight into the account until I close the trade. 

I'll hold it overnight and see if it does put it into the balance then.


----------



## Helliune (10 September 2010)

Yep, it did go straight into the balance.. 

It's a pitty about their leverage levels though.


----------

